# Zeichnungen im Comic/Anime-Style colorieren



## natsu (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial (oder so was) wie man Zeichnungen (schwarz-weiß) im Comic/Manga-Stil coloriert?!

Ich weiß, da gibt's irgendwas mit den verschiedenen "Ebenen", die man in Photoshop benutzen kann (obwohl ich da nicht so den Durchblick habe -_-°) und ich habe dazu auch mal ein kleines Tutorial auf der Seite von kizu ( http://www.kizu********/ ) gefunden (den direkten Link weiß ich auch nicht mehr, muss man suchen *hust*), kam damit aber nicht zurecht, da sie wohl Photoshop 6 auf englisch benutzt und ich Photoshop 7 auf deutsch habe.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. ^_^


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Juni 2003)

1) follow the link => http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/html/channels2.html

2) learn english ...


----------



## skate-rock (24. Oktober 2003)

*K...*

Sry 4 pushing...

Ich suche auch ein gutes Tutorial dafür, nur ist es 1 stens schwer ( aber nicht unmöglich    )  das Tut zu lesen, weil manche Bilder so klein sind das man nix lesen kan 


Hätte nicht vielleicht jemd. noch einen guten Link zu solch einem Tut ( wenns geht in Deutsch,w enn nicht auch ok )...  

bye
s-r


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Oktober 2003)

Gerade neulich gab es noch einen Thread zu diesem Thema. Da werde ich wohl  müssen ...   

Ansonsten erstmal:

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/airbrush_comic.htm

Hier ist der alte Thread in dem jedoch auch nur der obige Link genannt wurde:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133399&highlight=colorieren


----------



## Warphil (24. Oktober 2003)

Wie siehts hiermit aus?

- http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/airbrush_comic.htm


----------



## skate-rock (25. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, das mit dem anderen Thread wußte ich nicht, da ich diesen Thread per google gefunden habe  

Naja ich danke jedenfalls für die Links


----------



## izam (5. August 2005)

Hier ist ein gutes Tutorial! Ich hab es selber mal benutzt! Hier das Ergebnis
http://animexx.4players.de/fanarts/output/?fa=530986&sort=zeichner

http://saienn.anime.de/gl/tuts/index.php

Ich fand es sehr hilfreich! Aber man sollte nicht vergessen jedesmal den Filter einzustellen und jede Farbe, wirklich auf verschiedenen Layern zu machen! Ansonsten wird es nämlich nichts!

Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

nur mit login aber ansonsten findest du hier super teile http://www.psd-tutorials.de


----------

